# Speaker Identification



## brad (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone know what make these speakers are? They are pretty heavy 8" woofer


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like a DIY speaker to me. Is it particle board under the veneer?


----------



## brad (Sep 18, 2012)

Can't tell the speakers & jack board seem glued in. They are heavy enough to be particle board. I think they are old. Someone suggested they were old or prototype "Totems"


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

brad said:


> Can't tell the speakers & jack board seem glued in. They are heavy enough to be particle board. I think they are old. Someone suggested they were old or prototype "Totems"


Didn't the old Totems have rounded sides?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I would say DIY because no grill holes and the posts have no markings.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree, these are DIY speakers. I would think that a company would mark the speakers somewhere to identify the maker and model. Question - have you opened them (at least at the bass driver) to take a look at the crossover and the maker of the drivers)? This could give a possible clue to what you are looking for.


----------

